
Justin Kan’s Atrium is starting a boot camp to help founders raise money - ericlucb1
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/04/justin-kans-atrium-is-starting-a-boot-camp-to-help-founders-raise-money/
======
justin
Excited to launch Atrium Academy to the startup community! If you guys have
any questions I can answer them here. :)

~~~
jamisteven
"the free two-day program pairs new founders with seasoned entrepreneurs and
VCs". How are you guys monetizing this?

~~~
BukhariH
From the article:

"Startups also were able to meet with Atrium’s lawyers for counseling and
legal preparation specifically for the financing process. All attendees also
receive discounted legal services if they choose to use Atrium as their law
firm. Of course some may say that this is all just a lead generation tactic to
get more companies using Atrium as their lawyer when they decide to raise a
Series A."

~~~
jamisteven
Ahh, read that part wrong. I was thinking lead generation for the VC's which
was obvious.

~~~
beibeiq
Great question. Think of it like content marketing that is very heavy on
content because that's the best way to market :) - Bebe, Atrium Co-Founder

------
csa
For folks who have come into the Valley relatively recently and don't know who
Justin is...

1\. He co-founded Justin.tv which became Twitch.

2\. He's eyeballs deep in YC experience and contacts.

3\. He's just a damn good entrepreneur.

Please tell all of your startup friends to drop what they are doing, google
his bio, and start peppering him with questions.

------
misterbowfinger
Hi Justin - this looks really cool. Will the lectures and such be available
after the academy, a la Startup School, or is it only for those who make it
through the application process?

~~~
ericlucb1
Atrium's head of growth here. We'll be posting lecture notes, transcripts, and
media after the event. The mentorship and VC sessions are in-person only but
we hope to share our learnings broadly to the startup community

~~~
arikr
Great!

------
top256
isn't it the point of YCombinator? Does that mean he is launching a competitor
to YC?

------
jianglin612
Seems legit

